# Which Device?



## Lightbringer (30/5/20)

I am a recovering smoker currently. Tried using a e-cig a few years back to try stop smoking. Just bought a vape pen called the vap 3. It did not do the job and I continued to smoke.
Now as with many people, the ban forced me to stop. Everyone who was cleverer than me, bought immediately. So when I tried to buy locally I could only get my hands on the more expensive setup.

So here is a noob who just spent a lot of money buying a Aegis Mini mod with a Smok TF tank. Now it is a beautiful setup and has done the job of making sure I don't kill people around me. But it's definitely not for someone just coming off of cigarettes.
To go from a pack of cigarettes on a weekend day to 6mg of nicotine has turned me into a chain vapour. I literally walk around with it in my hand all the time. So that has made me learn what I want and don't want in a vape.

MTL versus DL - I don't mind DL actually, but it locks me on too low a nic lvl so I will have to go MTL. And I do prefer a more stealthy vape when out in public.

Juice - Use less than what I'm using now. Also have a wider variety locally of 50/50 and only one of 70/30.

Battery: Due to continuously using the vape, I am having to put it on charge twice during the day, and that's on top of putting it on charge when I go to bed. So I'm looking at either a system that has external batteries or going higher nic to cut down the usage so that an internal battery will last a full day and evening use. Though I'm leaning more towards the external batteries, as we like to go camping.

And lastly cost. I'm obviously wanting this to cost less than actual smoking does. So need to use less juice and more affordable coils. Currently I'm paying R80 per coil. And I'm on my 3rd one in less than a month. Probably a 4th any day now. But I also want to be able to buy the exact coils I use easily and not in packs of 5 where every coil is used differently. I wouldn't mind learning to make my own coils if it saved on cost, and assured me of never having difficulty finding the right ones, but I think building your own coils is only for sub-ohm devices.

I have narrowed it down to two devices.

Nord 2 - This looks like a very basic pod system. No external batteries, but maybe the battery will last most of the day, and can maybe be charged via a battery pack if it goes flat while not near a plug. The pods and coils seem easily found and purchased. It looks very discreet and the less vapour production does not bother me. But does it satisfy? Will it be enough of an enjoyable experience to keep me off the cigarettes. And any leakage issues? I want to be able to throw it in my bag without it leaking on everything.

My 2nd option and the one I love is the Smok RPM80 pro. It looks more like my current setup. It's not compact like the nord 2, but if you use it like a MTL, it will still be discreet vapour wise. The only problem I'm having is the fact that both coils it comes with are sub-ohm coils. And every review I watch uses those coils to review it. So I read that it can be used MTL, but I cant find any direct information of what exact coils one should buy to make it MTL. There are so many coils on the market, that I feel like Alice falling down the rabbit hole, the more I try figure out which ones to get, and find a SA supplier that readily stocks and supplies said coils. So I would love if someone who is cleverer than me to be able to give me a link or name of exactly which ones I would need to buy.

I'm wanting to find one device that ticks all the boxes for me, as currently I'm not looking to have a vape collection. Though building my own coils is definitely intriguing me....

I have

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

To tick all your boxes get an MTL tank and a single battery mod.
Or a dual battery mod and a MTL tank.
That way you can switch to a DL tank.
A pod type mod is useful as a stealth or secondary device or if you stick to MTL.
The newer podmods might tick that box ,but I have no experience with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/20)

I own a RPM80 Pro and it’s truly an awesome device. Good juice capacity, hassle free filling and obviously the external 18650 makes it an all around winner! But it’s not a true MTL device. It’s more of a restricted DL so if you’re looking for a true MTL experience rather opt for the Nord...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pickle Rick (30/5/20)

I would recommend just getting a more suitable tank first. 
The Aegis mini is a great mod for MTL.
I have a Beserker 1.5 on top of mine. Run it at about 13w and it’s good for a day and some change. Great daily driver and easily pocketable.
If you don't want a rebuildable tank there are some prebuilt type options available like the Aspire Nautilus 2S which is great and the coils are widely available and fairly inexpensive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

Pickle Rick said:


> I would recommend just getting a more suitable tank first.
> The Aegis mini is a great mod for MTL.
> I have a Beserker 1.5 on top of mine. Run it at about 13w and it’s good for a day and some change. Great daily driver and easily pocketable.
> If you don't want a rebuildable tank there are some prebuilt type options available like the Aspire Nautilus 2S which is great and the coils are widely available and fairly inexpensive.


I have a Nautilus 2. Authentic MTL to restricted DL.l and the same coils as the AIO.
Can be used with the DL coils too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/5/20)

the first step everyone make when trying vaping over smoking is only getting one device. When you can buy ciggies again freely you will run to the nearest shop when you batt is flat or your device is not working.
So your next step is buying another device and many of these pod devices and tanks that use replaceable coils are just produces for a certain time and you cant get stock anymore, some vendors also just stock the coils for a short period while the device is hot and then no more. So the new device you get a mtl rebuildable tank rta/rdta. yes there is many rebuildable mtl tanks and you Can very good ones here on the forum classifieds for +-R300, if budget is tight you can get very good clones mtl tanks from a place like Sato vapes.
Building your own coils is very easy and very cheap. Yes I camp a lot and never do I have to fear a burned coil or cotton and not being able to buy somewhere while on holiday. Just build a new coil quickly or re-wick while I wait for the fish to bite.
As for the device I will always suggest a external battery mod, so you can just pop in a new battery and internal battery mods you throw away when battery is gone.
For you mod you must decide what shape you want, how big, how heavy etc. Either a box type mod or something more pen/tube style. There is also great bargains to be had in the classifieds on mods, only now during lockdown there's not so much ads.
Once you did some research and decided on all these things, you can ask again and people can give you better advise on exactly what will be the best option if you go rebuildable mtl with mod. And then you can only buy once.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lightbringer (30/5/20)

Thank you everyone. Been reading suggestions and looking into things. I think going to take two comments into account for now. 

I will go the route of a MTL RTA for now. I have decided on the Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA. Though now that's a whole other investment of tools and testers etc and trying to figure out which wire to actually use.

I will hold hold off on buying a mod for now. Financial reasons and also to see if Pickle Rick is correct on Aegis Mini then having enough battery life to run an entire day and night on one charge. Also can't seem to find the right type of mod atm with a lot currently sold out. I'm seeing a lot of dual battery box mods, but feel it's a bit of a waste. Firstly I'm looking for something that can fit in my hand and not look huge. MTL is going to need less power, so I would prefer a single external battery system. That way I could have a few charged batteries floating around my bag, so power outages, load shedding or camping in areas that don't have much power points won't catch me unawares. As I really don't want to buy smokes just because I'm about to murder someone if my battery died. So a little bit more patience for shops to get stock again, once they are allowed, and then I can try find the perfect mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (31/5/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Thank you everyone. Been reading suggestions and looking into things. I think going to take two comments into account for now.
> 
> I will go the route of a MTL RTA for now. I have decided on the Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA. Though now that's a whole other investment of tools and testers etc and trying to figure out which wire to actually use.
> 
> I will hold hold off on buying a mod for now. Financial reasons and also to see if Pickle Rick is correct on Aegis Mini then having enough battery life to run an entire day and night on one charge. Also can't seem to find the right type of mod atm with a lot currently sold out. I'm seeing a lot of dual battery box mods, but feel it's a bit of a waste. Firstly I'm looking for something that can fit in my hand and not look huge. MTL is going to need less power, so I would prefer a single external battery system. That way I could have a few charged batteries floating around my bag, so power outages, load shedding or camping in areas that don't have much power points won't catch me unawares. As I really don't want to buy smokes just because I'm about to murder someone if my battery died. So a little bit more patience for shops to get stock again, once they are allowed, and then I can try find the perfect mod.


Keep the Aegis and smok and get a high NIC juice in the mean time.(if you can find it) and vape at low wattage. Under 30W. It will do the job till you get a MTL tank.
Short quick puffs works for me with MTL juice and a DL tank. It also work for soothing the cravings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (31/5/20)

Also I think the smok tf takes vaporesso coils. Not sure don't hold me to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lightbringer (31/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Keep the Aegis and smok and get a high NIC juice in the mean time.(if you can find it) and vape at low wattage. Under 30W. It will do the job till you get a MTL tank.
> Short quick puffs works for me with MTL juice and a DL tank. It also work for soothing the cravings.


I never thought to do that. Thank you. Luckily I do have two bottles of juice that are 18mg from when I tried the vape pen. Don't know if the juice is still good after two years, but I do remember the cinnamon one did taste yummy. Will try your suggestion, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (31/5/20)

Lightbringer said:


> I never thought to do that. Thank you. Luckily I do have two bottles of juice that are 18mg from when I tried the vape pen. Don't know if the juice is still good after two years, but I do remember the cinnamon one did taste yummy. Will try your suggestion, thanks.


The juice should be good.
Start low at 12-15w and find your happy place from there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

Lightbringer said:


> I am a recovering smoker currently. Tried using a e-cig a few years back to try stop smoking. Just bought a vape pen called the vap 3. It did not do the job and I continued to smoke.
> Now as with many people, the ban forced me to stop. Everyone who was cleverer than me, bought immediately. So when I tried to buy locally I could only get my hands on the more expensive setup.
> 
> So here is a noob who just spent a lot of money buying a Aegis Mini mod with a Smok TF tank. Now it is a beautiful setup and has done the job of making sure I don't kill people around me. But it's definitely not for someone just coming off of cigarettes.
> ...


If you dont mind me saying...I could possibly take the mod and tank off your hands once you get your new device? I feel like Im ready for the next step. 

I started with the Aegis Boost and this pod mod has literally changed my life. I defo recommend it if youre a super new noob like me. I learned a lot after researching for weeks about vaping just by reading this one review.

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/geekvape-aegis-boost-review/

I think a pod mod will make a huge difference to your experience because you can vape at lower watts more comfortably (I started at 12w and have worked my way up to 20w) using a 0.6ohm coil for example. Up your nic intake to 20mg (should suffice) and try Nic Salts (they are better at delivering nicotine and also less harsh on your throat). Play around with your airflow intake if you havent already because that also influences your MTL and DTL options. 

Btw I dont believe (from my experience so far) that MTL/DTL and your nic intake are related. 

Try a 50/50 juice because higher PG might give you that extra throat hit that cigarettes do. If I think of anything else about my experience so far Ill give you a shout. In the meantime...hang in there...you will get the hang of this vaping thing I promise.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pickle Rick (31/5/20)

Lightbringer said:


> Thank you everyone. Been reading suggestions and looking into things. I think going to take two comments into account for now.
> 
> I will go the route of a MTL RTA for now. I have decided on the Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA. Though now that's a whole other investment of tools and testers etc and trying to figure out which wire to actually use.
> 
> I will hold hold off on buying a mod for now. Financial reasons and also to see if Pickle Rick is correct on Aegis Mini then having enough battery life to run an entire day and night on one charge. Also can't seem to find the right type of mod atm with a lot currently sold out. I'm seeing a lot of dual battery box mods, but feel it's a bit of a waste. Firstly I'm looking for something that can fit in my hand and not look huge. MTL is going to need less power, so I would prefer a single external battery system. That way I could have a few charged batteries floating around my bag, so power outages, load shedding or camping in areas that don't have much power points won't catch me unawares. As I really don't want to buy smokes just because I'm about to murder someone if my battery died. So a little bit more patience for shops to get stock again, once they are allowed, and then I can try find the perfect mod.



I’ve not used the Ammit before but it looks like a pretty cool little tank. I wouldn’t go too nuts at first on the purchase.
Tool wise a pair of tweezers, small scissors and a 2.5mm screwdriver is all you’ll really need. Your mod will pick up the ohms on your coil and you can make decisions from there so don’t worry about a tester just yet. You’ll need to add some cotton for the wicking and for coils you can start with the Vandy Vape MTL coils that some places have. Usually about 10 bucks and they’re pretty good for what you’re paying. If you want to make your own coils anywhere from 28-32 AWG Ni80 is a good place to start. (Provided you don’t have a nickel allergy) Otherwise look for SS316 or Kanthal.
Loads of info on the forum regarding coil wrapping so have a browse or shout out if you need help with that.

Battery wise on the Aegis Mini. It’s 10am now and I’ve only just plugged mine in last charge was yesterday morning. And I chain vaped my way through a bottle of Merlot last night. So I reckon it’ll work out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

